# Fletcher Capstan Table - How it's made



## GarryP (Sep 14, 2013)

The details for design and construction of the Fletcher Capstan Table:


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

So whose making one on LJ's?


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I have delusions of making one lol. mechanically it is WAY COOL! the problem is…does one make one just to be able to say that it can be done or take the time and spend the money to make it right. all of the parts could be duplicated in wood and it could function, but for how long. The hardware expense alone would be monumental. Cad programs make drawing the parts easy but the parts have to be made with extreme precision. Cnc makes it much easier but I wouldn't say the parts couldn't be made by hand. I asked my wife about a year ago what she would do with a table like that…..her response was "sell it and get something I like!" That kind of put a damper on pursuing construction.


----------

